# Fuji decals



## Springer Tom (Feb 7, 2021)

I need a set of decals for a 2000 Fuji Finest, anyone know of a source?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 10, 2021)

they should be easy to find at *Velocals*


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 14, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


> they should be easy to find at *Velocals*



OK, thank you very much.


----------

